# decoy



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

how do u sit up ur decoys like in a x or?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Plenty of threads on this subject........scroll down and find them. :beer: BTW,geese don't know the alphabet. :wink:

Alex


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i meant the x formaition jeez


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

but maybe they know numbers.....


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

The people in my hunting group always joke about this spread

LAND

HERE


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I only set up in an 'X' when there is no wind.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow that LAND HERE spread would be hillarious


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah I only set them up in x's too....never really tried anything else so I wouldn't know what would be better... :beer:


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

OK, so I'm guessing your a fan of the "X" pattern..?? just a hunch I had... :lol:


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

haha yeah....it has always work so I have never had to try anything else.... 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There is no pattern that works in all situations, just pay attention to how the birds are feeding in the field and replicate.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah your right...I might have to try that......lol...thanks.... :beer:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

joe u don't even hunt snows lol ur not even 16 lol :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the ampersand spread. Ya know......&


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

If your not able to observe the geese get just search videos on youtube and you can see how the geese realy set up in a field. The "X" is not realistic. Think about it this was if you were driving your car and you pulled up to a stop light and it was red you would stop, not just go right threw it. Well that's how the geese see an "X" stop that doesn't look right, let's go some where else. So do something that's natural not something that looks like the alphabet.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

hus I bet I have shot more wild animals then you have...lol


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

real mature


----------



## CYBER SCOUTIN (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm thinking he heard someone was on the "X"..........


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PJ said:


> I only set up in an 'X' when there is no wind.


Perfect time to use it. Without wind it's pretty hard to determine how they will approach your decoys. With the X you have four different landing zones, and it is easy to rotate your blinds without having to move decoys.
You've got to remeber we are talking about geese here. They really are not that smart when it comes down to it. They don't see it as an X. Calling and realistic movement are more important than spread shape! I have killed thousands of geese laying in a X shapped spread!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Just hunt on the X, and set the decoys haphazardly like they are in the feilds.

As mentioned in 2nd post, about every week somebody asks the same question. Look for petes sake and learn from what has already been discussed, ask more question if you have them on the existing topic/s.

Lats thing, I can tell we have texters here. This site is not for text messages. Spell the damned words out. Geeesshhh Sorry but a pet peeve of mine.


----------

